# Camping and Caravan Club ferry offers!!!!!!!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I am at bit confused as regards the CCC, I thought one of the reasons for joining is that they could get better deals on ferry crossings etc
I obtained a quote from CCC on line and they quoted (July next year) £106.52 Dover Dunkirk. Quote direct from ferry company same times etc £98!

wasfitonce


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

er, I think it's the Caravan Club that have special deals with DFDS?


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Ferry Discounts*

Here is the webpage that lists the fare deals available vis the CCC with various ferry companies.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/latestoffers/ferry-offers/

Your experience with CCC is the opposite to ours for January/ March crossings 2013 using P&O.

What we did find was that it is cheaper to take the car off the A frame and pay for it seperately than to have it on the A frame and pay the extra for a trailer on the motorhome.

Doug


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

What I did was to find the best price with P&O, Dover crossing, took note of the times and ship.

I then rang the Camping and caravan club and told them what boat and what time and got a further £5 off the price.

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> What I did was to find the best price with P&O, Dover crossing, took note of the times and ship.
> 
> I then rang the Camping and caravan club and told them what boat and what time and got a further £5 off the price.
> 
> Andy


Beginning of last month I checked the best price for the tunnel 48 hours ahead of our journey (yes, I know - it should have been booked much earlier - but for various reasons we weren't able to). Then phoned C&CC and said which crossing we wanted, and their quoted fare was about 12% less than booking direct - a useful saving.


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Caravan Club got me a single ticket DFDS Dover / Calais for MH
plus 2 pax for £28 and then apologised and said it should have been £24.
Coildn't find that price ticket myself on DFDS website. 

Thankyou Caravan Club!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ferry Discounts*



Dougaitken said:


> Here is the webpage that lists the fare deals available vis the CCC with various ferry companies.
> 
> http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/latestoffers/ferry-offers/
> 
> ...


DFDS have a policy where you can book a motorhome + toad as a car and caravan (up to 14 mtr total length). Last year we booked return to Dunkirk without the car for £74 (outward was Easter crossing ) then we decided to take the toad. Had I booked it as car and caravan, same dates the total cost would have been £69 so we added toad to crossing at no extra cost, but no refund either. 
Try it.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We sailed from Portsmouth to Santander and back via Caen I shopped around because cc&c was too expensive then went back with a lower quote and the cc&c reduced the fare substantially. I'd advise anyone to shop around , same with Motorhome/ caravan insurance do like for like quotes don't presume the cc&c and the cc are the cheapest or the best they are now just running like big business's , as an example why has the Caravan Club spent members money and bought the Alan Rogers Travel co what benefit will it be to CC members ? cheaper holidays abroard I doubt it , you didn't have to be a member of any club to use Alan Rogers 

TonyA.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Calais Dover Ferry Fare from CC*

Just travelled back P&O Calais-Dover with MH +1 pax under £50 through Caravan Club compared to P&O £69/79 online best price.

Research before booking is the answer.

Viv


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Please, can anyone tell me whether either of the club discount deals are available for Europe-UK-Europe or only outbound from UK?

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Club Deals*



nicholsong said:


> Please, can anyone tell me whether either of the club discount deals are available for Europe-UK-Europe or only outbound from UK?
> 
> Geoff


My deal mentioned in the post above was one way Calais Dover, so as far as CC goes, I would say no.

V


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CCC*

I always get 5% off the P&O Hull North Sea routes with C&CC

I don't use them for any other bookings.

We have Brittany Ferries CDV so if anyone wants 10% off, please send me a PM.

TM


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We also got the discount with C&CC on the P&O Hull - Rotterdam crossing this year and also got the ACSI CC Discount book included in the price as it counted as a package deal  

Steve


----------

